# The Fighter - my pick for movie of the year



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Go see it - it's worth the crazy movie theater prices. First film I've seen in months that is deserving of the $11 ticket price.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I want to see it, I have always liked Mickey Ward. Some of his fights were instant classics, especially the Gatti fights.


----------

